# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Craziest Drinking Method Through Travel You Might Have Heard

## luishuang

Hey guys, I want to share you with a really useful drinking method, if you are also an adventure lover, it's a water filter straw, I appreciate it, it saved my life, and I want this to help more adventurers just like me.
Last June, I went on an Africa travel alone, I was so excited to meet many wild animals that I have only heard about on TVs, or seen at the zoo, but most of them are household types, so I was excited about this trip, and for that, I had prepared really much, for water I had a big backup - 50L on my van. When I was curious about how the zebra immigrate, I went with them on foot, and I got lost, can't find my van, so hopeless. And days after, I couldn't remember how many days after, maybe like 3, I got out of the water, and food but the nearest water resource was a muddy pool, I suddenly reckon that I got one water filter straw, it was put in there by my wife, I didn't trust in it at first, while I have no choice, then I put the bottom of it in the muddy water, it's sort of a dead muddy pool, and I thought it would be hard to draw, and I would get mud in my mouth, and surprisingly it is really easy to do it, and the water purified by it is just pure as the normal water! And then I realized there's a compass on it, it saved my life, as I said I hope it can save more people. The *MSPure water straw* is a professional water filtration tool for adventures, I recommend you get one in your backpack if you are planning to places like Africa.

----------


## aryaorz

Yes! That's really great! At the lowest point on the outside of the bend in the river channel, dig down a few meters or so to have water. However, there is a lot of mud, which needs to be purified before it can be drunk. So, a water straw is really helpful.

----------


## marryjanes

What an excellent post, so I want to say thank you to you because of a wide range of valuable information.

----------

